# Solved: Windows Live Mail signature problems (see photo's)



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm trying to create an image signature in Windows Live Mail but the signature just shows up as an empty box. I've spent hours (lots of hours) trying to accomplish this to no avail.

Image #1 shows the image I'm trying to insert. Image #2 shows the html code. The path is correct.

The instructions I'm using are here:
http://www.timeatlas.com/email/general/create_image_signatures_in_windows_mail_or_live_mail

These are, by far, the most understandable instructions I have found.

Any suggestions, or any other easy to understand, step-by step instructions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

You don't have your image in the HTML code, so naturally, nothing
will display.

Pretty sure, this line can be removed or just adjust the code.
C:\users\mosey\documents\email signature\siggy2.htm

I don't know where your image is located but I would suggest to
put it in the same location you have siggy2.htm.

So, then that path can be corrected to read:
C:\users\mosey\documents\email signature\image.jpg

You make sure to tell WLM the full path to siggy2.htm, where
you enter signature info. Then the htm file tells WLM to get
that image. Should work after that.


----------



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

VistaRookie, thank you for the fast reply and the problem is partially fixed.

I can send one email and the image signature works great. Unfortunately, when I try to send a second email, it only has the "box".

If I shut down WLM and try again, it will work only one time before getting the "box" again on the second email.

I've tried it at least 10 times and it's always the same. I only get to send the image signature one time per one opening of WLM.

Any ideas on that.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never seen WLM. It is lacking several features that were standard with
Outlook Express and Windows Mail, so I don't use it. Maybe there is a
user of WLM that could provide details for such an odd problem? I've never
seen it happen with OE/WM.

If you want to experiment while you wait for someone to come along, here
are my instructions for signatures with logos for WM. Some things might
not have the identical location in WLM but the basic concept is the same.
If you get stuck on any particular step, we can probably figure out how it
could be done in WLM.

Your posting of images immediately helped me see where your initial 
problem was. Could do that again, if needed.

I've added additional notes in blue for you, to my stock set of rules.

1) I really like Irfanview for almost everything to do with
image files. It is freeware or you can donate, go get it and
download the plug-ins as well.
IrfanView - Official Homepage
http://www.irfanview.com/

Use that to resize your logo. Forget about the byte size.
Just make it an acceptable pixel size for your signature.
(Almost) Any size picture will work.
If you are satisfied with your image file, there is no need 
to do step #1.

2) You must use HTML format, not Plain Text. 
WM->Tools->Options->Send Tab->HTML Button
Since you are able to setup images, you are already in 
the correct format. Skip #2

3) Open up a new email. Type the text, exactly how you
want your signature to appear. Choose color/font/size.
Obvious. Only if you are including text with an image.

4) Position your cursor where you want your logo. Click 
insert->picture. Adjust logo if necessary.

5) There should be 3 buttons at the very bottom of the
email. Click Source. You are now looking at the HTML
source code that you need. Alternately you can use
CTRL F2 to see the source code.
You will *not have* the 3 buttons. If you have your 
email open in front of you, you can use CTRL F2 to see the
source code.

6) Open Notepad (Start->Programs->Accessories)
Notepad should pop open when you use CTRL F2.

7) Copy the relevant code from the email into Notepad.
That will include everything between these two lines of code:
--------------------------------------------------------------
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

--------------------------------------------------------------

*
VistaRookie, owner*









For this example, it means I have chosen Verdana, Bold, 
Green for the text. The image, called Logo.jpg is on my 
root C:\ folder. It is going to say VistaRookie, owner
with the logo below the text.

The coding that your help site said to use is bloated. I
don't think that is the cause of your problem but I like to
see just the relevant code in a sig. I am not sure if you 
will see code exactly as my example but it will be similar. 
You want to start right after a "BODY" command and right 
before an ending "/BODY" command.

8) Save that code in Notepad as Signature.HTM. 
Check the file when you save it because Notepad will 
want to make it a .TXT file.
Be sure to either move your siggy-2.htm or use a different
name for this htm file. You don't want to lose yours by
accident.

I recommend, although not necessary, saving both the
HTM file (Signature.htm) and the Logo (Logo.jpg)
together in the same folder. You can save them to any
folder you want. You need to use the full path to
whatever folder you choose.

9) Open Windows Mail->Tools->Options->Signatures Tab.
Go down to where it says Signatures, click New. You can
rename it if you want. Then go to where it says Edit 
Signature. Click file. Click the browse button and navigate
to where you saved the file, signature.HTM. Apply. OK.
WLM setup might be entirely different. A picture posted
might help, if you can't get this one.

10) Go to the top of the Signatures Tab and check or 
uncheck general settings as you want them. Your 
signature should appear - same as it was when you 
originally created it. For testing purposes, you can click 
Insert on the email menu and choose signature.
The general settings in WM include:

"Add signatures to all outgoing messages"
"Don't add signatures to Replies and Forwards"
You may not have that exact wording.

And you may not have a manual "insert" for a signature?

If this one ends up working correctly, good. If not, maybe
someone else has an idea.


----------



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the instructions. Looks like about everything is about the same. I'm sending you another picture of the html code. Maybe you can spot something.

It still works perfect the first time but won't work again until I shut down WLM and reopen it. 

I'll try anything withing my limited capabilities I don't understand html code at all. I just follow directions and hope for the best.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

You did not create that with my instructions and it is bloated.
Does it really matter? Probably not but it is sloppy. On the
other hand, it might matter, I am not sure if WLM is reacting
to the excess code.

What I have circled in red should be all the code that is 
needed. Make up a new .htm file and see if anything
changes regarding the "one-time usage."


----------



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow!!.That was a fast reply.

I shortened the code (picture included) but it didn't make any difference on the one time limit. I did notice that I can make that first email with the signature and send it to myself. From there, I can forward it to myself and will still be able to add the signature again and again. Same with replies. It just has to be on that original message.

Thanks for outlining that in red. Then it all made sense.

Any more suggestions. I'm all out of idea's (like I actually had one).


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

lightenrod said:


> Wow!!.That was a fast reply.
> 
> Any more suggestions. I'm all out of idea's (like I actually had one).


I just happened to be sitting here when I saw your reply.

Yes, post a screenshot of your signature tab (I assume Tools->Options)?


----------



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

Here you go. Vista snipping tool makes life better.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Put a checkmark in "Add signatures to all outgoing messages"
See if that solves the problem.


----------



## lightenrod (Mar 22, 2007)

VistaRookie, this works great!!! I would have checked that box before but I don't want every email to have it. Now when I open a new email, it already has the signature on it, fortunately, I can delete it if I don't want it.

I will mark this solved and I really, really, appreciate you sticking with me. I know it took quite a bit of your time and expertise. 

It was a great experience for me, I learned a lot.

Thanks again


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

You are welcome. :up:

I understand what you are saying about not wanting it to 
appear on every email. Maybe the reverse would be easier
for you. 
You can manually add your signature to emails. You should
have *Insert* on the menu of a new email. One of the choices 
should be *Insert Signature*. Uncheck the box on the
signature tab first then you can try adding it manually. See 
which you prefer.


----------

